# ATI Catalyst 9.4 Released



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

AMD have just released their ATI Catalyst 9.4 Driver for Windows 7, Windows Vista and Windows XP. Highlights of the ATI Catalyst 9.4 Windows release include: 

New Features

ATI Catalyst 9.4 includes a new ATI Overdrive auto-tune application to estimate the over-clocked engine and memory values for ATI Overdrive supported ATI Radeon Graphics accelerators 
Designed for the ATI Radeon HD 4000 Series

Resolved Issue Highlights

"World of Warcraft" or "World of Warcraft - Wrath of the Lich King": Flickering no longer occurs when Shadow is set to medium/high using ATI CrossFire configurations 
Google Sketchup no longer displays blank screen 
Resolutions above 1024 x 768 will now full screen properly for specific HDMI displays 
Artifacts no longer visible while playing Age of Conan DX10 
VC-1 progressive disc playback no longer exhibits block corruption. 
The Compute Abstraction Layer (CAL) driver now functions properly under Windows XP

*DOWNLOAD*: ATI Catalyst version 9.4 for Windows XP/Vista/7 (32/64-bit versions)

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 8, 2009)

Hopefully something as improvement over XP .. 

What this  " Compute Abstraction Layer " does any way ?


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone found out what cards have been dropped from support now?  Couldn't find anything on the site.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

This any help?

ATI Catalyst 9.4 to Lack Support for Many Older Cards

I also found nothing official so thats why its not been mentioned.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 8, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Hopefully something as improvement over XP ..
> 
> What this  " Compute Abstraction Layer " does any way ?



Ok found it ... 



> close to the metal   ....   GPUs supporting it  R600 and up


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_FireStream

so i am in .. 



.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 8, 2009)

Yayy, still no H.264 support for vista, and or Avivo dosn't even work on the X64 OS's.



So I purchased this for playing games only, not for transcoding my high def camcorder files to send to my parents like they advertised. 


BAD ATI.....BAD.


Fix it.


----------



## TreadR (Apr 8, 2009)

In 9.3 over 9.2 they've added:
AMD FireStream 9170
AMD FireStream 9250
AMD FireStream 9270

In 9.4 over 9.3 they've added nothing, apparently but deleted these:
ABIT Radeon X1550 Series
ALL-IN-WONDER X600 Series
ALL-IN-WONDER X800 Series
ALL-IN-WONDER X800 XL
ASUS Radeon X1550 Series
ASUS X550 Series
ATI RADEON 9600/X1050 Series
ATI RADEON XPRESS 1100 Series
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
ATI Radeon 2100
ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
ATI Radeon 9600 / X1050 Series
ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series
ATI Radeon X1050 Series
ATI Radeon X1200 Series
ATI Radeon X1300 Series
ATI Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
ATI Radeon X1550 Series
ATI Radeon X1650 Series
ATI Radeon X1950 GT
ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 Secondary
ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series
ATI Radeon Xpress Series
All-in-Wonder X1800XL
All-in-Wonder X1900
Asus Radeon X1050
Connect3D Radeon X1050
Connect3D Radeon X1550 Series
Diamond Radeon X1050
Diamond Radeon X1550 Series
GECUBE Radeon X1050
GIGABYTE Radeon X1550 Series
GeCube Radeon X1550 Series
GigaByte Radeon X1050
HIS Radeon X1050
HIS Radeon X1550 Series
MSI Radeon X1050
MSI Radeon X1550 Series
PALIT Radeon X1550 Series
Palit Radeon X1050
PowerColor Radeon X1050
PowerColor Radeon X1550 Series
RADEON 9500
RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700
RADEON 9600 Series
RADEON 9600 TX
RADEON 9700 PRO
RADEON 9800
RADEON 9800 PRO
RADEON 9800 SERIES
RADEON 9800 XT
RADEON X550 Series
RADEON X550XT
RADEON X600/X550 Series
RADEON X700 SE
RADEON X700 Series
RADEON X800 GTO
RADEON X800 PRO/GTO
RADEON X800 Series
RADEON X800 XT
RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition
RADEON X800/X850 Series
RADEON X800GT
RADEON X850 CrossFire Edition
RADEON X850 Series
Radeon X1050
Radeon X1300 / X1600 Series
Radeon X1300 Series
Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
Radeon X1300XT/X1600Pro/X1650 Series
Radeon X1550 Series
Radeon X1600 Series
Radeon X1600/1650 Series
Radeon X1600/X1650 Series
Radeon X1650 GTO
Radeon X1650 Series
Radeon X1700 FSC
Radeon X1800 CrossFire Edition
Radeon X1800 GTO
Radeon X1800 Series
Radeon X1900 CrossFire Edition
Radeon X1900 GT
Radeon X1900 Series
Radeon X1950 CrossFire Edition
Radeon X1950 Pro
Radeon X1950 Series
Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
Radeon X800 CrossFire Edition
SAPPHIRE Radeon X1550 Series
Sapphire Radeon X1050
VisionTek Radeon X1050
VisionTek Radeon X1050 AGP
VisionTek Radeon X1550 Series

(inf information)

BTW, on Windows 7 x64, the VGA drivers doesn't install. It doesn't even appear in the custom installation as an option.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am not gonna guess how these will compare to the 9.3's....  Better I hope.  Trying now.


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 8, 2009)

D:
Aww, I guess I'm stuck with 9.3 for my x1300....

Oh well, my 4850 will live on for a decent while I suppose.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2009)

Test results are in...  

Playing HL2 (and other source games), from same save games...  the Cat 9.4 is slower by 1 fps.  Almost no change.


----------



## Selene (Apr 8, 2009)

lol
Artifacts no longer visible while playing Age of Conan DX10 


what did they cover it up with?


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 8, 2009)

They covered it with more artifacts, just ones that match the surrounding area more 

Anyway, woa, what happened to their site? I clicked on xp-32bit and ZOOOOM SHAZAM things are flying around like crazy, "here's 9.4. PS, we're real cool now"


----------



## yosyp (Apr 8, 2009)

nice 
its designed for 4x serie.
I have an HD 4670 with 1GB GDDR3 . I set up the catalyst 9.3 at yesterday, and I spent more then 2 hour to tweak, why is that .... catalyst control center won't showing up when I trying to run it.
And than today the AMD releaseing the next one ....
The most annoying think is that I have no idea why working now the ccc, and I think I have to spend another 2 hour to tweak the next catalyst also.
The AMD support guy just said I fu*ked up something that the reason why is the ccc not showing up. I think its ridiculous. But its just my opinion, who bought an ATI card. grrr....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2009)

yosyp said:


> nice
> its designed for 4x serie.
> I have an HD 4670 with 1GB GDDR3 . I set up the catalyst 9.3 at yesterday, and I spent more then 2 hour to tweak, why is that .... catalyst control center won't showing up when I trying to run it.
> And than today the AMD releaseing the next one ....
> ...



For some reason everytime I install a new driver / CAT, it basically pushes this bar to the left.  I have to manually push it to the right.  Make sure this is enabled.  ATI and their stupid ways...


----------



## yosyp (Apr 8, 2009)

that's in my OS window 
I am seriously thinking about to change back the OS to Debian ...
And buy another cheap vga from nvidia like before.
I had an 9600XT, after 7600GST, now I have this HD thing, so the next should be an nvidia


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

these should be good... It's so early in the month tho? Anyone else notice these came out pretty fast.


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 8, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Yayy, still no H.264 support for vista, and or Avivo dosn't even work on the X64 OS's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works fine Steevo, you just need a media player to properly support it.
Google Media Player Classic Home Cinema. It supports DXVA which is direct video card decoding for H264 and..... I forgot that other one, but yea. 
When I played the H264 media with it set up correctly, I was able to use all the controls just fine.


----------



## csendesmark (Apr 8, 2009)

DXVA is working with the new 9.4 driver under XP-32?


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 8, 2009)

ShogoXT said:


> It works fine Steevo, you just need a media player to properly support it.
> Google Media Player Classic Home Cinema. It supports DXVA which is direct video card decoding for H264 and..... I forgot that other one, but yea.
> When I played the H264 media with it set up correctly, I was able to use all the controls just fine.



I think he is talking about the feature that uses a X1000  or better GPU to encode from one format to another all done on the GPU which on my x1800XTX and X1950XTX was amazingly fast.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 8, 2009)

Since installing the new version on my Vista x64 media center... I have been unable to control the volume with my media center remote within media center. playing video files within media center still flickers in fulll screen.


----------



## human_error (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm still getting the code 43 error with my 4870x2 not running one core :/ Getting fed up with this problem now..

oh well back to the 8.11s until ati releases the promised hotfix drivers for this problem later this week...


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 8, 2009)

human_error said:


> I'm still getting the code 43 error with my 4870x2 not running one core :/ Getting fed up with this problem now..
> 
> oh well back to the 8.11s until ati releases the promised hotfix drivers for this problem later this week...



How many ATI cards gave you the 43?


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 8, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Yayy, still no H.264 support for vista, and or Avivo dosn't even work on the X64 OS's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean by no h.264 support for vista? do you mean Media Cant play Blue ray or HD or sumthing?
becouse if thats what you mean, is a vista fault. 
here download these codecs, 
if theres sumthing im missing please tell me as i like watching HD movies

http://shark007.net/vistacodecpackage.html


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 8, 2009)

Just in case anyone is having issues installing the display driver on Win 7 Build 7068, you have to go into device manager, expand display adapters, right click on your display adapter, select update driver, and direct it to the C:\ATI\Support\9.4 folder\Driver\Bin64 and you should have no issues installing/updating the driver.  I'm not sure if this issue exists on the older builds.   

When I first installed from the installer I was like,"WTF!! No driver listed, just CCC and that manager!"


----------



## human_error (Apr 8, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> How many ATI cards gave you the 43?



Well i only have the 4870x2 in my system, i've boxed up my 3870x2 to sell so i'm not going to test that in my system.

I've tried everything i can with the 9.4s other than a reinstall of the OS but just like with the 9.3s, 9.2s, 9.1s and 8.12s i'm getting an error message about an incompatible vga driver has been detected and disabled and shock horror one of my gpu's is error 43 in device manager and not showing up in the catalyst control centre, game performance is that of 1 gpu as well :shadedshu

Note: the 8.11s and any drivers before them work fine with my system and graphics card, this issue is a known uncommon issue with x2 type cards, i was hoping they'd have a fix in the 9.4 main release but their support told me to expect a hotfix very soon.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I just installed them on my dads rig and they work fine. He's got two ASUS 4870X2's. I'd RMA the card.


----------



## human_error (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I just installed them on my dads rig and they work fine. He's got two ASUS 4870X2's. I'd RMA the card.



Had the same problem with my old 3870x2 as well - same driver versions, same symptoms, same error. The card works perfectly with the 8.11 x58 hotfix drivers (as did my 3870x2) so i believe the card is fine (or should i be concerned?) also if you go to the ati forums there's a decent sized thread about this issue with the 9.3 drivers and people having the same problem.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Probably your mobo then. My dad has a ASUS M4A79T Deluxe with a PII 720.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 8, 2009)

human_error said:


> Well i only have the 4870x2 in my system, i've boxed up my 3870x2 to sell so i'm not going to test that in my system.
> 
> I've tried everything i can with the 9.4s other than a reinstall of the OS but just like with the 9.3s, 9.2s, 9.1s and 8.12s i'm getting an error message about an incompatible vga driver has been detected and disabled and shock horror one of my gpu's is error 43 in device manager and not showing up in the catalyst control centre, game performance is that of 1 gpu as well :shadedshu
> 
> Note: the 8.11s and any drivers before them work fine with my system and graphics card, this issue is a known uncommon issue with x2 type cards, i was hoping they'd have a fix in the 9.4 main release but their support told me to expect a hotfix very soon.



I had the same problem with my 3870x2 after using RBE to override the overdrive settings, even after flashing back to the origanal bios it still would only work with one core, cat 8.11 would get them both going, in the end i just reinstalled, workes fine now


----------



## human_error (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Probably your mobo then. My dad has a ASUS M4A79T Deluxe with a PII 720.



I'd be inclined to say it's something like a mobo incompatability but there's people like DRDNA with the same graphics and mobo as me on 64bit vista with no problems, which is what makes the whole damned thing so annoyng.



troyrae360 said:


> I had the same problem with my 3870x2 after using RBE to override the overdrive settings, even after flashing back to the origanal bios it still would only work with one core, cat 8.11 would get them both going, in the end i just reinstalled, workes fine now



I've not done any bios modifications on either of my cards, all running on stock bios settings.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there a new bios for the mobo? Try an older one or something. I would definitely be wanting to get to the end of this.


----------



## human_error (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Is there a new bios for the mobo? Try an older one or something. I would definitely be wanting to get to the end of this.



Tried with 2 different bios for my mobo, with stock and oc settings on both, same problem. I'll do a little more testing tonight to see if i can find a developer app which may have modified a library file incorrectly or something, if that doesn't work i'll have to suck it up and leave it on the 8.11s until i finish my university dissertation (due in 2 weeks), if it aint fixed after that then i'll be making a thread here to try and fix this problem as i'm less than happy with this problem and want to see it fixed.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 8, 2009)

At least it installs for you guys.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 8, 2009)

Installed just fine on Windows 7 x64 build 7068.  the only weird thing is that CCC version says 9.3:







This normal?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

That doesnt look right, you can also see that the date of the Catalyst Control Center Version is wrong.

What is the driver version thats comes with this?

I'd say something has gone wrong with installation.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 8, 2009)

human_error said:


> Tried with 2 different bios for my mobo, with stock and oc settings on both, same problem. I'll do a little more testing tonight to see if i can find a developer app which may have modified a library file incorrectly or something, if that doesn't work i'll have to suck it up and leave it on the 8.11s until i finish my university dissertation (due in 2 weeks), if it aint fixed after that then i'll be making a thread here to try and fix this problem as i'm less than happy with this problem and want to see it fixed.



Dude when your ready to get to the bottom of the issue to get to the top performance your card should be giving you, I would be more than happy to work with you on it..Instant messenger,Via phone(I have a cell with unlimited) remote assistance , what ever it takes or how ever you want..Hopefully either on  a Friday or Saturday though.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 8, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Installed just fine on Windows 7 x64 build 7068.  the only weird thing is that CCC version says 9.3:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/Capture005899.jpg
> 
> This normal?



Your default display driver shows the Windows driver is being used.  I'm serious about having to manually install the driver.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 8, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Your default display driver shows the Windows driver is being used.  I'm serious about having to manually install the driver.



K gonna try that now.

Edit: installed fine, thanks


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Apr 9, 2009)

Does some of the resolutions apply for the HD 3800 series?


----------



## aj28 (Apr 9, 2009)

Problem?


human_error said:


> I've tried everything i can with the 9.4s other than a reinstall of the OS but just like with the 9.3s, 9.2s, 9.1s and 8.12s i'm getting an error message about an incompatible vga driver has been detected and disabled and shock horror one of my gpu's is error 43 in device manager and not showing up in the catalyst control centre, game performance is that of 1 gpu as well :shadedshu



Solution!


human_error said:


> a reinstall of the OS



These things don't last forever. Install/uninstall enough software, swap enough hardware, and eventually you're gonna have to cave and reinstall if you want everything to work properly. AMD was right though - It is a problem with your machine. Hard for techs to diagnose those types of things when lord knows what hardware, software, and drivers have been through that one OS install...


----------



## diddle (Apr 9, 2009)

These are coming out so quickly,
are they even worth upgrading for?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

diddle said:


> These are coming out so quickly,
> are they even worth upgrading for?



They only come out every month. Takes less than 5 minutes to install and restart, why not?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I just installed them on my dads rig and they work fine. He's got two ASUS 4870X2's. I'd RMA the card.





ShadowFold said:


> Probably your mobo then. My dad has a ASUS M4A79T Deluxe with a PII 720.



Not to jump off topic, but Shadow, your dad sounds like he has a nice rig.


----------



## sixor (Apr 9, 2009)

i use dxva since 9.1-9.4 in vista and xp, i dont know why so much people complaints

guru3d has a nice guide to set up dxva in media player classic, i use klite codec pack and its great

h264 are processed by gpu, as well as mpeg2 by cyberlink, wmvhd still does not


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

Still no compares? I'll do some in a bit.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

On my 4850s I got a decrease (small one, but still a decrease) in FPS with 9.3 and just tested with 9.4.  9.4 and 9.3 run the same.  Back to 9.2


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

9.2 were funky for me. They installed fine once.. then after that CCC wouldn't install after cleaning them out  had to go to 9.3.


----------



## mechtech (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a 4850 and i only install the individual driver, as I always do and its always works perfectly fine, just at it did for me 3850 and previous cards.  I dont know why everyone installs the CCC component??

Please enlighten me!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

Unless you use another app for it, people install CCC to be able to monitor temps, set AA & AF, multi monitor setups, OC their card(s), and in the case of HD4k owners use CCC to set fan speeds.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Apr 9, 2009)

For some reason ATI hasn't release Avivo package in a couple of release for Vista. It worries me because I watches alot of BR title and ATI is keeping me hanging. Don't know when they even bother to update the Avivo package.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 9, 2009)

Ill give this a try. Hopefully it fixes the issues I have been having with 9.2 and 9.3


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 9, 2009)

I gained about 300 3dmark 6 points  
but here again i lost about 200 when i installed 9.3


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 9, 2009)

Ugh, had to disable catalyst ai to get rid of vantage artifacts. Before, having it disabled caused these artifacts... weird


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope still didn't fix my issues. Back to 9.1 for me.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

What issues?

I'm on 9.2 right now.  9.1 was a little odd for me, couldn't put a finger on it but there was just something off.  But other than that I really haven't had any problems with any drivers.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Unless you use another app for it, people install CCC to be able to *monitor temps*, set AA & AF, multi monitor setups, *OC their card(s)*, and in the case of HD4k owners use *CCC to set fan speeds*.



The best reason for CCC IMHO.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

JATownes said:


> The best reason for CCC IMHO.



except CCC won't let me go over 790 on my 4870


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Ugh, had to disable catalyst ai to get rid of vantage artifacts. Before, having it disabled caused these artifacts... weird



thats a known crossfire problem. You have to reboot between enabling/disabling crossfire.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> thats a known crossfire problem. You have to reboot between enabling/disabling crossfire.



Thanks, a reboot did the trick. It's running right now. 3dmark 06 gained me back the 700 points i lost in 9.3. hopefully vantage will go up as well.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> What issues?
> 
> I'm on 9.2 right now.  9.1 was a little odd for me, couldn't put a finger on it but there was just something off.  But other than that I really haven't had any problems with any drivers.



I have my bios modded at 700 core & 1000 mem for my 4830. Every CCC release after 9.1 downclocks my 4830 to 585 core & 900 mem. I can't OC the card with any program at all (CCC, Riva tune, etc).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

I've gone up 400PPD in F@H with these over 9.3


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I believe one thing tho is most of those Cards that are PCI Express actually will probably become part of the AGP Hotfix Suite as Radeon 9k some models of the Radeon X*** and then X**** are AGP while the rest are PCI Express.


----------



## wiak (Apr 9, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Yayy, still no H.264 support for vista, and or Avivo dosn't even work on the X64 OS's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can use Cyberlinks software to encode using ATI GPU


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 9, 2009)

this is the an expect good driver for 4xxx from ATI , but i expect it come with havok physics


----------



## Steevo (Apr 9, 2009)

wiak said:


> you can use Cyberlinks software to encode using ATI GPU



So when I paid $549 for a X1800XT new, and it worked fine with the software provided, then to a 3870, and it worked fine, and now to a 4850, and it doesn't work on operating systems out in mass, I should have to buy another piece of software, (that fucks with my canon transfer and editing software) to make something advertised work?


Nothign against you, this rant is about ATi and their software support. If I pay a grand for a high definitino camera that supports the files natively, and alot of money for a all AMD/ATI system, their shit should work. Not, mebey, or only for users with XP-X86. But for the new operating system that has been out for ohh 2.5 years or so, it should be supported.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

Steevo said:


> So when I paid $549 for a X1800XT new, and it worked fine with the software provided, then to a 3870, and it worked fine, and now to a 4850, and it doesn't work on operating systems out in mass, I should have to buy another piece of software, (that fucks with my canon transfer and editing software) to make something advertised work?
> 
> 
> Nothign against you, this rant is about ATi and their software support. If I pay a grand for a high definitino camera that supports the files natively, and alot of money for a all AMD/ATI system, their shit should work. Not, mebey, or only for users with XP-X86. But for the new operating system that has been out for ohh 2.5 years or so, it should be supported.



what are you looking for again? i can find links for AviVo video conversion software on the ATI site, for vista x64


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> this is the an expect good driver for 4xxx from ATI , but i expect it come with havok physics



Wait a month or two


----------



## shagg (Apr 9, 2009)

human_error said:


> I'm still getting the code 43 error with my 4870x2 not running one core :/ Getting fed up with this problem now..
> 
> oh well back to the 8.11s until ati releases the promised hotfix drivers for this problem later this week...



I know its a shameful copout. But I reinstalled vista64 and was able to get rid of that code 43 error. running asus m3a32mvp, phenom 9600, and 2 hd3870 crossfire.


----------



## adrianx (Apr 9, 2009)

still no avivo ... support...


----------



## Voyager (Apr 9, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> For some reason ATI hasn't release Avivo package in a couple of release for Vista. It worries me because I watches alot of BR title and ATI is keeping me hanging. Don't know when they even bother to update the Avivo package.



But it seems available for Vista 32-bit



> ATI Catalyst™ 9.4 Optional Downloads for Windows Vista (32 bit)
> Avivo Video Converter* (?) 18.8MB  9.4  4/8/2009  Avivo™ Package


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

Voyager said:


> But it seems available for Vista 32-bit



and x64?






what am i missing here?


----------



## Voyager (Apr 9, 2009)

I believe You don't need "Avivo™ Package" to watch Blue Ray titles.

The driver already supports decoding of them.

"Avivo™ Package" is used to encode or re-encode videos.

Here is a program that can check HD decoding availability DXVAChecker

In Decoder Device tab it should contain these:

*ModeH264_VLD_NoFGT*

*ModeVC1_VLD*


_*VLD = Variable-Length Decoder_
_*FGT = Film Grain Technology_


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wait a month or two



ok dude we wait for ATi strike


----------



## air_ii (Apr 9, 2009)

Steevo said:


> So when I paid $549 for a X1800XT new, and it worked fine with the software provided, then to a 3870, and it worked fine, and now to a 4850, and it doesn't work on operating systems out in mass, I should have to buy another piece of software, (that fucks with my canon transfer and editing software) to make something advertised work?
> 
> 
> Nothign against you, this rant is about ATi and their software support. If I pay a grand for a high definitino camera that supports the files natively, and alot of money for a all AMD/ATI system, their shit should work. Not, mebey, or only for users with XP-X86. But for the new operating system that has been out for ohh 2.5 years or so, it should be supported.



You can install AVIVO video converter on Vista x64 and it works fine. It just doesn't use the GPU acceleration for encoding. I've done some thorough testing in this regard on both XP32 and Vista64 and the GPU acceleration does very little, if anything at all. There was no significant speed difference between the two OS's. And that's just on top of the fact that the converter is an utter crap. Speed is amazing, quality is very poor.

As discussed on another forum, the GPU is not used for encoding as such (on any OS), it is merely used for geometry calculations, which is only a small part of the encoding process.

To sum up, if you find the quality of the converter satisfactory, you can still use it under Vista64 no problem. It's still very, very fast. As far as I can tell, the quality in Badaboom is almost equally poor. So if it's quality you're after, then invest in some decent CPU and use x264.

OT: I wouldn't say that Vistax64 is out in mass...


----------



## ilpalmare (Apr 9, 2009)

The chipset xpress1150 present in motherboard is not supported by catalyst 9.4
but stop to catalyst 9.3


----------



## TreadR (Apr 9, 2009)

That was only an inf compare... if you edit the inf to add your card you _might_ be able to use the new drivers.


----------



## Bucknuts77 (Apr 9, 2009)

I dont have a X2 card but I do run crossfire, and had code error on 9.1 or 9.2 cant remeber wich one it was, but anyhow It was a Microsoft Visal C++ problem wich the x64 version from the microsoft website fixed the problem. So try update that, and hope it works for you


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

Bucknuts77 said:


> I dont have a X2 card but I do run crossfire, and had code error on 9.1 or 9.2 cant remeber wich one it was, but anyhow It was a Microsoft Visal C++ problem wich the x64 version from the microsoft website fixed the problem. So try update that, and hope it works for you



thats rather interesting. can you please find a link to that software, for people with the issue?


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 9, 2009)

AVIVO h264 playback has been working fine. You dont need the package either for playback, its in the regular drivers. On top of that the AVIVO never has magicly worked on its own. It has always depended on the media players to support it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

GUYS. I came onto something big. Hit the test custom clocks button in the overdrive menu...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats was one of the biggest features in this release is that they have fixed the overdrive feature.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Thats was one of the biggest features in this release is that they have fixed the overdrive feature.



not overdrive, the test custom clocks. tis a fullscreen 3D tester now.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Its all part of the same feature add surely.

Test custom clocks is in the Overdrive section, no?


----------



## Gzero (Apr 9, 2009)

Yay, Far Cry 2 resolutions are working for me now 
I can select other resolutions other than the 2 obscure resolutions.
Now to test 1080p works in dx10 (i doubt it though, it switches down to 1080i).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Yay, Far Cry 2 resolutions are working for me now
> I can select other resolutions other than the 2 obscure resolutions.
> Now to test 1080p works in dx10 (i doubt it though, it switches down to 1080i).



The fix for that is to add "HDTV" resolutions at 30, 50, and 60Hz.
Its odd, but it works. its on the AMD forums.


----------



## Fragman (Apr 9, 2009)

Hope this driver is gona give me some performance in crossfire now or if my gpu is still stuck at max 40% each


----------



## Gzero (Apr 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> The fix for that is to add "HDTV" resolutions at 30, 50, and 60Hz.
> Its odd, but it works. its on the AMD forums.



Sorry I'm not sure what that means, where do I add it?

CCC looks fine to me, all the settings are good.

I was manually forcing 1680x1050 through shortcuts, but obviously that doesn't work for 1080p.

Does this fix work for DMC4 as well?


----------



## MopeyMartian (Apr 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> not overdrive, the test custom clocks. tis a fullscreen 3D tester now.



Overdrive looks like that too now.  I tried it out and it seems to have found the real sweetspot for my 4850.  Instead of 660/993 it is now 690/1103.  Hopefully that's where I can keep it.

If you run overdrive get ready to get trippy.  I stared at that psychedelic screen for around 20 minutes   It plays some crazy tricks on your eyes.


----------



## Fragman (Apr 9, 2009)

MopeyMartian said:


> Overdrive looks like that too now.  I tried it out and it seems to have found the real sweetspot for my 4850.  Instead of 660/993 it is now 690/1103.  Hopefully that's where I can keep it.
> 
> If you run overdrive get ready to get trippy.  I stared at that psychedelic screen for around 20 minutes   It plays some crazy tricks on your eyes.



Grats on that i tryed OC in crossfire mode catalyst says its ok but pc crashes after about 30 min or so plying have no idear what to do enymore no oc for me in CF mode


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 9, 2009)

9.4  Hotfix AGP  ... are available too   

Got them , but i run a virus scan on the system , so i will delay a bit installation and testing .

XP drivers are 38 megs ... not that compact size , after all this old cards removal . 

8.11  = 35.5 Mb
8.12  = 34.5
9.2  = 36.6 
9.3 = 36.7 
9.4 = 38.6


----------



## Gzero (Apr 9, 2009)

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...ev=9.4&ostype=Windows 7 Beta - 32-Bit Edition

Odd Windows 7 mobility drivers. Will test tonight.

I can't see the hotfix drivers?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

After some playing around my conclusion is that Catalyst 9.4 *SUCK*. Furmark on min/max and average FPS took a heavy hit, average dropping 7FPS, max dropping 11FPS, and min dropping 5-8FPS (forget exactly). Catalyst 9.2 perform very well, although some may find the CCC will not run, easy fix, just use the CCC for 9.3.


----------



## DBH (Apr 9, 2009)

I cant even get the overdrive menu to work on this install with my 4850 on vista x64 it's all greyed out


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 9, 2009)

On Windows XP 32 .. the Hotfix install, got well . 

The only drastic change that I noticed, was that  SmartGart registers it self silently ... 
No more pop up , that CCC will test AGP compatibility , and get enabled.  

Auto-tune , has nothing as 3D graphic test , just the ordinary panel .

So far so good .


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 9, 2009)

9.4's installed flawlessly! Everything so far is working good...I see no gains nor losses with these drivers as of yet....


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like AVIVO Converter is NOT AVAILABLE as of yet for Vista 64 ...So far I have not been able to get it to work.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> After some playing around my conclusion is that Catalyst 9.4 *SUCK*. Furmark on min/max and average FPS took a heavy hit, average dropping 7FPS, max dropping 11FPS, and min dropping 5-8FPS (forget exactly). Catalyst 9.2 perform very well, although some may find the CCC will not run, easy fix, just use the CCC for 9.3.



Did you try renaming furmark.exe?  With past drivers ATi has intentionally crippled the card for that bench, maybe they've done it again?


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Did you try renaming furmark.exe?  With past drivers ATi has intentionally crippled the card for that bench, maybe they've done it again?



I still get a decent score but its a little less than the 9.2's but exceptable.Yes I renamed and have left it that way.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

Why did ATi deliberately cripple their drivers with Furmark?  It only hurts them.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2009)

When the 4xxx series was released furmark was responsible for burnin up quite a few cards.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think Furmark was directly responsible, more the cooling on the cards couldn't handle temps.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 10, 2009)

Quick question, how many opengl extensions do they have now?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Sorry I'm not sure what that means, where do I add it?
> 
> CCC looks fine to me, all the settings are good.
> 
> ...



In the CCC. Choose your display, and look under HDTV options.

1680x1050 aint going to work, thats the wrong aspect ratio.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> and x64?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/vistax64.jpg
> 
> what am i missing here?



In the known issues H264 is not run on the GPU under any X64 operating system.



I am speaking of transcoding videos.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah i failed. i noticed the "coming soon" part after i posted.


----------



## DBH (Apr 10, 2009)

Any idea why the overdrive panel would be greyed out for my on vista x64?? Is it not supported?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

DBH said:


> Any idea why the overdrive panel would be greyed out for my on vista x64?? Is it not supported?



Did you click on the key?


----------



## DBH (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL I just literally came back here in hope to delete my post as I just noticed that, but you beat me to it ;D 

forget what I said before


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

i doubt you're the first person to get confused by it.

It annoys me that it unticks it, simply cause sometimes i forget to write my OC down before updating drivers.


----------



## DBH (Apr 10, 2009)

I tried this overtune thing and my PC just reboots after getting past the 2nd stage so doubt it's all that stable for me to be playing with. Might have to avoid playing with it if its going to do that!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

how long does it take? mine sat doing one GPU for about 20 minutes before i cancelled it.


----------



## Altered (Apr 10, 2009)

9.4s seemed to work OK for me. No problems loading after a good uninstall and a run of Driver Cleaner Pro in Safe mode. Then reboot and install 9.4s. A quick run of 3D06 with no adjustments picked up my SM 2.0 Score to 6065 where before I was 5920s constantly before. My post discussing this issue here. This puts me back where the average score for the 2.0 for similar systems are. I then ran the Auto Tune and it worked fine. Never locked up or acted funny in any way. It took my card to 865/940. Not sure what if any difference in the old 9.3 drivers though as I hadn't used this feature on them. That is some serious wierdness to watch sober though.


----------



## DBH (Apr 10, 2009)

I reran it again and left it until it crashed and rebooted my machine this time it went for 30mins found a nice stable clock of 690 core and 993 ram for my 4850.


----------



## i43 (Apr 10, 2009)

? Any tried this new 9.4 on 4870x2 ? (single setup) 

is this (Ati) '' Power-Play'' _or what so ever called _ fixed ? 
- i mean this boot/startup  when it does not switch back to 2D (desktop) mode ?
like one of gpu's (mem?) is  getting heated up 
- also seen in GPU-z VDDC current readouts and Everest 

just after boot -> 
GPU1: GPU VRM	12.19 A
GPU2: GPU VRM	25.74 A
---- 
after  load /run / close 3Do6 

GPU1: GPU VRM	9.48 A
GPU2: GPU VRM	9.48 A
-- 
_using sapphire 4870x2 here ..and suffer this bug since 9.x drivers 
(tho, have tried different profile. -xml edit .. things (on Xp 32bit sp3, Vista 32bit)  
but so far no proper fix found .. - only this ..(old trick) by load a 3D app after boot 
-- switches it to 2D - )
_
Thanks  
CY


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 10, 2009)

DBH said:


> I reran it again and left it until it crashed and rebooted my machine this time it went for 30mins found a nice stable clock of 690 core and 993 ram for my 4850.



You might want to check my HD4830 thread out HERE Another person topping out @ 690MHz core, this is getting way too much to be coincidence.


----------



## ov2rey (Apr 10, 2009)

i found out that this new driver 9.4 did not work well on windows 7 

i installed but not working...

so i install 9.3 it work!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 10, 2009)

Auto Tune got my my 1GB 4870 to 840 core but I'm not too confident that's stable. Can test tonight.


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 10, 2009)

DBH said:


> LOL I just literally came back here in hope to delete my post as I just noticed that, but you beat me to it ;D
> 
> forget what I said before



Don't worry, took me a while to find it too, the first time I used it.


----------



## soryuuha (Apr 10, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I don't think Furmark was directly responsible, more the cooling on the cards couldn't handle temps.



No games reach load temp as high as Furmark's load temp ...


----------



## department76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Auto Tune got my my 1GB 4870 to 840 core but I'm not too confident that's stable. Can test tonight.



i've been running 850/960 for a couple months now with zero problems (850 = maxxed slider).  attained that core clock the good old fashioned way of trial and error, don't have the patience for autotune. 

havent really noticed any differences with anything with 9.4 though.


----------



## Altered (Apr 10, 2009)

My CCC goes 900 Core Max and 1200 Mem Max I wonder why your Core Max at 850???


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 10, 2009)

soryuuha said:


> No games reach load temp as high as Furmark's load temp ...



Doesn't matter, thats far from the point. GPUs are meant to be able to handle temps damn near or over 100c, its not healthy, but their supposed to be able to handle it. With cards dying all it points out is sub-par cooling and/or weak / under specced components on the cards.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 10, 2009)

techreport blames custom coolers and lack of advice to consumes for ati cards going under.

And I've seen a few on here say the exact samething. Air flow has always been an issue ever since ati and nvidia brought sli/crossfire to the market. Motherboard makers have been lazy in placement of the pcie slots.

Lots of targets to point your finger at.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 10, 2009)

:d


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2009)

Not to bad of a driver for my 3870x2 i must say...... mark06 benchies went up by at least 300pt.... and it didn't crash with the higher cpu clocks like 9.3 did lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 11, 2009)

Gzero said:


> techreport blames custom coolers and lack of advice to consumes for ati cards going under.
> 
> And I've seen a few on here say the exact samething. Air flow has always been an issue ever since ati and nvidia brought sli/crossfire to the market. Motherboard makers have been lazy in placement of the pcie slots.
> 
> Lots of targets to point your finger at.



Custom coolers aren't to blame, they help the cause greatly. If you want to point the finger in that direction it should be pointed squarely at the manufacturers, stock cooling is terrible 99% of the time. The irony is a lot of stock cooling could be pretty good with minor redesign and minimal cost increases.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Custom coolers aren't to blame, they help the cause greatly. If you want to point the finger in that direction it should be pointed squarely at the manufacturers, stock cooling is terrible 99% of the time. The irony is a lot of stock cooling could be pretty good with minor redesign and minimal cost increases.


Gee so your saying stock coolers suck? im using a 3870x2 and at 41% fan speed..... im running the highest temp of 52c while gaming..... so i wouldn't say stock coolers suck bro!


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

Well my 1950XTX cards in crossfire only got to 61c. I think its more of the fan settings on the cards. My cards would run quite warm high 70s until I adjusted the fan speed to 80% then 63c max no matter what. My new 4870 does quite well with just factory set fan speeds it also runs about 60c and rarely flickers to 70% mostly stays at 60% fan speed. All of my other ATI cards 9600pro 1950pro 9800Xt and X800XL all did quite well especially if the fan speeds were adjusted manually.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

soryuuha said:


> No games reach load temp as high as Furmark's load temp ...



furmark uses 100W more power than any game, when measured at the wall. makes my PSU pretty sad.


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> furmark uses 100W more power than any game, when measured at the wall. makes my PSU pretty sad.



Are you serious?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

Altered said:


> Are you serious?



Boot: 330W
Idle: 310W
Furmark: 550W
Fallout 3 : 360-380W

I have no power saving on the CPU, and i'm about to get a new PSU - the OCZ is holding up but the furmark result scares me a little.

(ok its not 100W, but its alot more)


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

Altered said:


> Interesting



that extra heat on peoples cards has to come from the power, so it does make sense.


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that extra heat on peoples cards has to come from the power, so it does make sense.



I presume the large amount of power consumption is due to you running Crossfire?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

Altered said:


> I presume the large amount of power consumption is due to you running Crossfire?



yup yup. the idles also high because i disabled speedstep.


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah my 1950XTX cards dim the lights in this room when going into 3D mode. It has actually tripped the breaker when my wife's PC was on in the same room. Haven't noticed it since going to 1 HD4870. I disabled speedstep as well.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Altered said:


> Yeah my 1950XTX cards dim the lights in this room when going into 3D mode. It has actually tripped the breaker when my wife's PC was on in the same room. Haven't noticed it since going to 1 HD4870.



When I got my 2900XT crossfire setup going it did the same thing, even killed the electricity in my room for a week, had to call an electrician


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

Altered said:


> Yeah my 1950XTX cards dim the lights in this room when going into 3D mode. It has actually tripped the breaker when my wife's PC was on in the same room. Haven't noticed it since going to 1 HD4870. I disabled speedstep as well.



I just noticed you have the DFI x38 board - i'm getting the DFI x48 which is basically the same. Hows it treating you?


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When I got my 2900XT crossfire setup going it did the same thing, even killed the electricity in my room for a week, had to call an electrician



Yeah my house is a little old but it is mine. The crusty fire hazards and all.  I did have a all new breaker box installed a couple a years ago but I need to get it rewired.


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I just noticed you have the DFI x38 board - i'm getting the DFI x48 which is basically the same. Hows it treating you?



I love it my last 2 boards were DFI and I am not looking to change any time soon. Tech support has been more than easy to get a response from and the boards are excellent quality. No compatibility issues at all. I have had all kinds of ram in it and it never gave any trouble. My only complaint if it is one is the NB runs a little warm while gaming 45c but I plan to WC one day. Heatpipe looks nice just a tight fit yo get a fan on it where it blows through the fins (fins run north n south) on the NB. Video card is on one side and CPU cooler is close on the other. Probably could if I removed the cooler first then put a small 40mm fan in there first. 
I had the P35 DK before this one it was a great board as well.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 11, 2009)

does it work to just download 9.4 with 9.3 already installed or should i uninstall it first?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

barevheart: i installed over the top, no problems.


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> does it work to just download 9.4 with 9.3 already installed or should i uninstall it first?



My ATI experience is 
Uninstall 
then reboot into safe mode go in as admin run a driver cleaner 
then reboot into windows normally and install new drivers. 
Usually works without issues for me.


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> barevheart: i installed over the top, no problems.


No issues with crossfire? Maybe they got that resolved if its working now.  I plan to get a matching card to mine to crossfire one day. (like I need it )


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

Altered said:


> No issues with crossfire? Maybe they got that resolved if its working now.  I plan to get a matching card to mine to crossfire one day. (like I need it )



the people who always have problems are the ones who use driver cleaners... i always wondered if its because they used the cleaners previously that they have the problems.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't figure out how to install them on Win7. When ever I try to do a manual install it says they are up to date but GPUZ says this


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the people who always have problems are the ones who use driver cleaners... i always wondered if its because they used the cleaners previously that they have the problems.



Well for the 1950 series cards there is a large amount of people who had issues trying to get crossfire to work properly. Using a cleaner was the only way I could get out the old conflicting pieces that would cause the crossfire enable/disable box to stay working consistently. Otherwise one time you boot up it may be grayed out and no crossfire was available and the next reboot it might or might not be available. Early versions of crossfire had issues I am glad to know they are getting easier to deal with.  I have used a cleaner ever since then but even before I used one just overkill in those days maybe I cant remember last week much less years ago.


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I can't figure out how to install them on Win7. When ever I try to do a manual install it says they are up to date but GPUZ says this
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/04/10/7a8.png



My GPU-Z has the same June 25 2008 date, but in Device mgr it shows 3/16/09


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 11, 2009)

The date in GPU-Z is the release date of the video card.   :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> The date in GPU-Z is the release date of the video card.   :shadedshu



oh laaaawl.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> barevheart: i installed over the top, no problems.



yep, worked for me too. i am beginning to like ATI again


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm about to reinstall vista, 7 keeps saying the 9.4's are older than their shitty generic drivers and it's pissing me off.


----------



## Altered (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh laaaawl.



 I'm a noob.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm about to reinstall vista, 7 keeps saying the 9.4's are older than their shitty generic drivers and it's pissing me off.



What ya expect, Beta Software.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Custom coolers aren't to blame, they help the cause greatly. If you want to point the finger in that direction it should be pointed squarely at the manufacturers, stock cooling is terrible 99% of the time. The irony is a lot of stock cooling could be pretty good with minor redesign and minimal cost increases.





fullinfusion said:


> Gee so your saying stock coolers suck? im using a 3870x2 and at 41% fan speed..... im running the highest temp of 52c while gaming..... so i wouldn't say stock coolers suck bro!



You didn't really think before making that post did you? If you did you wouldn't of bothered making it. Allow me to clearly highlight my points.

1. Stock coolers make a lot more noise compared to 3rd party coolers
2. 3rd party coolers cool the GPU better
3. Some stock cooling doesn't even have a HS on crucial areas like power VRMs.
4. 3rd party coolers offer *proper* memory cooling solutions, most stock coolers just throw some thick thermal pads on their coolers as a afterthought.
5. As I said, stock coolers could be much better with a minimum of additional thought. For example; proper standoffs for memory on the cooler not thick shitty thermal pads, use better fans such as those seen on the Akasa Vortexx, and on more "elite" graphics card models, add some heatpipes.

That is how stock coolers could be improved. 2/3 of the suggestions really would not cost much, and I for one would happily pay a few more quid knowing I was getting a pretty decent stock cooler rather than the rubbish most cards come with. Argue all you want, you know the main reason people get 3rd party coolers is for any additional cooling benefit and to reduce noise.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm about to reinstall vista, 7 keeps saying the 9.4's are older than their shitty generic drivers and it's pissing me off.



You have to install it manually in device manager, right click 4870 go to update driver then go to "C:\ATI\Support\9-4_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_wdm_enu\Driver\Packages\Drivers\Display\LH6A_INF\CH_78303.inf".

then when it's finished, run the installer to get the new CCC to


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> You have to install it manually in device manager, right click 4870 go to update driver then go to "C:\ATI\Support\9-4_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_wdm_enu\Driver\Packages\Drivers\Display\LH6A_INF\CH_78303.inf".
> 
> then when it's finished, run the installer to get the new CCC to



I know, I did that....


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 11, 2009)

Did u click here?:







Then go to have disk.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok that worked. I did not see that before. I had to install for the Generic Display driver and restart a few times to get it working. 




woopie


----------



## Gzero (Apr 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You didn't really think before making that post did you? If you did you wouldn't of bothered making it. Allow me to clearly highlight my points.
> 
> 1. Stock coolers make a lot more noise compared to 3rd party coolers
> 2. 3rd party coolers cool the GPU better
> ...



Just to clarify my original post: stock cooler = ati referrence cooler.

custom cooler = branded companies atempts at making cheaper coolers that look like they might do the job but they certainly do not.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 11, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> What ya expect, Beta Software.






Do not know if its Beta ,  what i notice are, that its not "WHQL "


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! Finally got latest drivers and catalyst control centre working in seven.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 12, 2009)

These have got rid of my tearing issue in Empire: Total War, I had everything except resolution maxed to try and get rid of it with no success, I'll be finding out if it still gets lag when rocket troops are used tomorow but I have a feeling the answer will be no.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 12, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Just to clarify my original post: stock cooler = ati referrence cooler.
> 
> custom cooler = branded companies atempts at making cheaper coolers that look like they might do the job but they certainly do not.



Custom coolers certainly are better. Clicky As I also said, stock coolers make much more noise than aftermarket coolers. The fan that came with the stock cooling on my XFX card @ 100% is a friggin leaf blower in my PC, strapped a Zalman VF900 on the card and its not only silent, but cools my card better to the tune of 7c @ load.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 13, 2009)

Ketxxx I'm referring to my own terminology of what I called each cooling solution. Yes I prefer a Zalman or a Arctic Cooling solution, over the reference design. But only when it makes sense, and applied correctly.

Hmm in the ep 39 of techreport (might have been an earlier episode), one of the reviewer's had said he received a passively cooled gpu that failed because he ran a heavy benchmark on it and the cooler just didn't keep it cool, and the company's solution? Don't run that program then. LOL


----------



## Banzai GG (Apr 13, 2009)

*Catalyst 9.4*

Hey Ya'll !!!  My first post to this site/forum....

I have been monitoring this thread to see/feel hows folks are experiencing with the new release of 9.4 before I myself attempting the upgrade from 8.12. 

So after a bit of waiting.... I have decided to attempt the upgrade. UPGRADE = SUCCESSFUL. 

There was a surprise though.... kinda scared me a little bit..   After the upgrade and the system did that last reset/re-boot.... as it was coming up... I heard the Window start sound...  You may say that is normal and what so surprise about it.... Well, my sound system (logitech Z-680) was not on.... the sound eminated from my monitor's internal speaker...    yeah.... I was getting sound out of my monitor's speakers.. heheheh...  In otherwords... the sound was traveling through my HD4870's DVI port, DVI to HDMI converter, and then into my monitor's HDMI inport port...  

So this is the first time I have heard sound via HDMI.. heheheh... music, HDTV, wave file, etc... anything with sound went via my HDMI...  Only sucky part about it is that the speakers in my monitor sounds like a portable radio. hehehe.. but expected.  I guess if I have a sound system with HDMI input that I can have better sound if I wanted to use the HDMI path... but for now... I just switched it back via my X-Fi to my Logitech Z-680. 


Uninstall went fine... All i did was uninstall via Add/Remove. Delete ATI folder. Use CCcleaner. Double check msconfig for any remaining ATI entries... 

Then finally install the new 9.4 cat. All went well and all functions seems to be working fine. 

Checked out my games to see if they all still work... AND yes, they all work just fine (BF2, HALO, Call of Duty 4, and GRID). 

So .... as of right now... im a happy camper... (just glad that nothing went wrong and all is working).


----------



## Gzero (Apr 13, 2009)

They added HDMI audio by default back in 9.3, where were you? 

Why did you reboot by the way? Ati added an upgrade path in their drivers, you can just install over the top of older 9 drivers and not have to reboot (at least I think so, correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

I updated straight from something before 8.12 and from 8.12, no problems for me.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2009)

human_error said:


> Well i only have the 4870x2 in my system, i've boxed up my 3870x2 to sell so i'm not going to test that in my system.
> 
> I've tried everything i can with the 9.4s other than a reinstall of the OS but just like with the 9.3s, 9.2s, 9.1s and 8.12s i'm getting an error message about an incompatible vga driver has been detected and disabled and shock horror one of my gpu's is error 43 in device manager and not showing up in the catalyst control centre, game performance is that of 1 gpu as well :shadedshu
> 
> Note: the 8.11s and any drivers before them work fine with my system and graphics card, this issue is a known uncommon issue with x2 type cards, i was hoping they'd have a fix in the 9.4 main release but their support told me to expect a hotfix very soon.



I ahd the same problem with my 4870+4850 crossfire, and also this 4870X2+4870 crossifre. Clean install was the only thing that fixed it. It was not a hardware issue at all.


----------



## Banzai GG (Apr 13, 2009)

Gzero said:


> They added HDMI audio by default back in 9.3, where were you?
> 
> Why did you reboot by the way? Ati added an upgrade path in their drivers, you can just install over the top of older 9 drivers and not have to reboot (at least I think so, correct me if I'm wrong).



Gzero

Reboot is from the old ways..... 

My current system was built only since Dec '08. When I built her... I used 8.12... Since then she has been working fine. As for versions 9.1 ~ 9.3 ... I didnt bother to go upgrade.. been reading that 9.1 was iffy, 9.2 was good, and 9.3 was bad. I was going to go with 9.2 but waited to hear about 9.4 since i'm already into April... Since there seems to be some good results with 9.4 or at least equal to 9.2 when it comes to performance, I decided to with 9.4version. 

As for doing the upgrade. I just did it the old fashion way... Uninstall old drivers, verify, reboot (forced reboot), install new drivers, verify, and then reboot just for good measure. 

Yes, I have read back in a few threads that some of you had upgraded from 9.x to 9.4 without the need to uninstall the old drivers.... Would this have worked ontop of  8.X versions???? 

I'm just glad that my stuff is working with 9.4


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2009)

from what i've heard upgrading worked fine so long as you didnt have 9.1, as thats the one that screwed things up.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 14, 2009)

Hehe, guess I was lucky with the 9.1's, it didn't retard my system fortunately.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 14, 2009)

As I said it's easy as pie to upgrade from the 8.12s Wile E


----------



## Wile E (Apr 14, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> As I said it's easy as pie to upgrade from the 8.12s Wile E



Yeah, if 8.12 installed, so will anything after, but countless people couldn't install anything past 8.11. Installing anything beyond 8.11 resulted in a Code 43 "Incompatible display device has been disabled" error, resulting in only one GPU being able to work. It's a well known and documented bug, and has absolutely nothing to do with user error or hardware malfunction. Some got it working again by uninstalling and reinstalling Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1, but many, myself included, had to do an entirely clean install of Vista to get it working. No amount of cleaning the registry, drivers or supportive packages would fix it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, if 8.12 installed, so will anything after, but countless people couldn't install anything past 8.11. Installing anything beyond 8.11 resulted in a Code 43 "Incompatible display device has been disabled" error, resulting in only one GPU being able to work. It's a well known and documented bug, and has absolutely nothing to do with user error or hardware malfunction. Some got it working again by uninstalling and reinstalling Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1, but many, myself included, had to do an entirely clean install of Vista to get it working. No amount of cleaning the registry, drivers or supportive packages would fix it.



thats the one, C++. I mistakenly thought it was dotnet.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

I was sure you asked about 8.12, ah well.


----------



## HTC (Apr 15, 2009)

I installed 9.4 yesterday but had to take it off because it was constantly changing my resolution. Even though i tried selecting 1920 by 1200, i would either get 800 by 600 or 1024 by 768.
This happened when i went to play Diablo II and back to desktop, but also while surfing the NET.

With the version i'm using now, 9.2, going back and forth between games and desktop, regardless of the game's resolution, i have my desktop with 1920 by 1200, so i discard that as the source of the problem.

Has this happened to anyone else? If so, were you able to fix it without un-installing the drivers?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 15, 2009)

I installed 9.4 after waiting to see if any were having issues with it. It installed just fine have not had any issues yet. (keeping fingers crossed)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 15, 2009)

I actually like the 9.4s just wish CCC would allow me to go higher than 790MHz on my core. Still, 790MHz core and 4100MHz on the RAM is pretty freaking sweet!


----------



## nafets (Apr 15, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I actually like the 9.4s just wish CCC would allow me to go higher than 790MHz on my core. Still, 790MHz core and 4100MHz on the RAM is pretty freaking sweet!



Gah. Use something else for OC'ing. CCC is monkey turd.

Ati Tray Tools and Rivatuner have no ATI-imposed limits...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 15, 2009)

I should have mentioned, I can't use another utility as they don't like my Gainward card as it has dual BIOS (BIOSes?) anyroad, I'm pretty happy with how it is, only game I've seen slow down in, is Clear Sky.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I should have mentioned, I can't use another utility as they don't like my Gainward card as it has dual BIOS (BIOSes?) anyroad, I'm pretty happy with how it is, only game I've seen slow down in, is Clear Sky.



Flash the OC bios to the clocks you want.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 17, 2009)

The green and red screen during auto tune got me 760 on core, but a immidiate lockup and driver reset.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 17, 2009)

Steevo said:


> The green and red screen during auto tune got me 760 on core, but a immidiate lockup and driver reset.



auto tune dosnt work for me eather, although i can overclock past the overdrive limit autotune just locks up for me, try this if you wanna oc your card and dont wanna flash the bios, it unlocks the fan speed slider in ccc

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1327239#post1327239


----------

